# How do I prepare a BBQ pork loin in the oven, too cold to smoke?



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 9, 2018)

My Mom has a meeting of the county electorial board on Monday and has volunteered me to prepare a smoked pork loin for this meeting as I did for their meeting last year on election day in November, (This board eats every time they meet and my Mom, bless her heart is 81 years old with a super mind except she thinks  you can smoke at any time, High temps are in the high 30's to low 40's and low temps are in the low 20's).  She still wants me to prepare one.  Can anyone tell me how I can prepare this pork loin in an electric oven with some kind of good BBQ taste?  My gas grill is down and sent for repairs so my first choice is already shot.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## okie362 (Mar 9, 2018)

I know of no way to replicate a proper smoke flavor in the oven without running yourself out of the house and having the fire dept. all over you.  As for the temps, you could always smoke the loin a bit for flavor then finish in the oven if you can't get your smoker up to temp.  Honestly though, I don't think you'll have any issue smoking it in those temps.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Oakie, your answer is just what I suspected,  unfortunately, it is supposed to be only highs in the 20's over the week-end and both of my smokers are a bit cold natured or it could just be the operator!  LOL.   What I was thinking was that someone my have a recipe where I could use my injection and BBQ rub cook it in the oven without any smoke.  If you have something like that or any ideas that I sure appreciate it.  Thanks for answering my post so quickly this morning.  Thanks again Okie.


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 9, 2018)

While some people on this site detest the stuff. You could use some liquid smoke on the loin before you apply the bbq rub and cook it in the oven. I did this when my electric smoker went down.


----------



## Dawg Dude (Mar 9, 2018)

Take a nice smoked sausage freeze it, then take a boning knife make a cut in the center of the end of the loin and insert the sausage. Bake the loin to proper IT. The sausage gives the loin some more moister and flavour. Big hit last time I did it.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 9, 2018)

Barry, I found a process online that might do the trick for you. Just be sure to turn on your oven vent hood fan to catch any exhaust.

Google "Oven-smoked Ribs Recipe." There's an article by the cook section of the NY Times that sounds feasible. Even though it is for ribs, you could easily do the same thing for a loin.

Basically, you put wood chips in the bottom of a roasting pan. Put a roasting rack in the roasting pan, coat your loin with your typical rub, put it in the roasting rack, then tightly tent the roasting pan with HD aluminum foil, leaving room for the smoke to circulate around the meat.

Personally, I wouldn't moisten the chips as the article recommends.  A loin cooks pretty quickly in the oven, whereas ribs can take hours. 

I've never done it, but it seems feasible to me.

Good luck!

Ray


----------

